# GTI 337 Recaro Question. Refoaming?



## SultanofAcceleration (Nov 22, 2002)

i have a VW Gti 337 with the recaros. the drivers side seat has lost a lot of its grip on me as the first driver was overweight and after 70k the cushioning has been pressed down to metal bars in some parts. i have seen a website out of england selling original VW cloth covering for my seat, making me believe that the material can be pulled off the frame of the chair by someone qualified.

is it possible to get more foam put in the seat? or to have the bottom of the seat re foamed at a shop? or if this is too annoying do i have to get another seat?


----------



## hammerjetta1.8t (Nov 8, 2003)

*Recaro Seat repair*



SultanofAcceleration said:


> i have a VW Gti 337 with the recaros. the drivers side seat has lost a lot of its grip on me as the first driver was overweight and after 70k the cushioning has been pressed down to metal bars in some parts. i have seen a website out of england selling original VW cloth covering for my seat, making me believe that the material can be pulled off the frame of the chair by someone qualified.
> 
> is it possible to get more foam put in the seat? or to have the bottom of the seat re foamed at a shop? or if this is too annoying do i have to get another seat?


Find a good car shop, that deals with Interiors. I had the same issue on my GLI 1.8T - same seats, different covering. Unless the covering is torn, and even then, you may be able to save it, you should be able to get the foam replaced/repaired. Cost me $80 cash to get mine redone and fix the side bolster. My shop fixed it up like new and have not had any issues since. It will probably be the easiest way to fix it up.

Failing that, you can order a new bolster from various sources for about $200 (I checked into that option first).

Good luck with your repair.

Cheers


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

check the dealer.. was pretty sure it was around 120 of less for a new lower pad at the dealership


----------



## izz (Aug 5, 2010)

its been a little over a month since he asked this but oh well

check what this guy did with his...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5212396-Freshened-up-my-Recaros&highlight=seat


----------

